# Smoked cashews rock!!



## luvsmokin (Aug 10, 2014)

018.JPG



__ luvsmokin
__ Aug 10, 2014


















035.JPG



__ luvsmokin
__ Aug 10, 2014






Yesterday while I was smoking some chicken quarters, breasts and potatoes I was thinking about the bag of cashews we had just bought and how I had seen them smoked on here, so I had to try try it.  I took 2 good handfuls of cashews and tossed them in a bowl with some melted butter, made a small tin foil boat with holes poked in the bottom with a toothpick, and smoked them for 3 hours at around 220-250 using a combination of hickory and apple woods.  Needless to say, they turned out so good that the next time I smoke them I am going to make smoked cashew butter out of them.  Thanks for the tips in this forum!  Eric


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2014)

Eric they look GREAT! A full smoker is a happy smoker.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2014)

They are tasty! If you want to take them to the next level use your cashews in this recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


----------



## luvsmokin (Aug 11, 2014)

David I couldn't agree more.  I love trying new stuff in the smoker, nothing has come out tasting bad yet (knocking on hickory log).  Dirtsailor, that recipe looks awesome and I will try it.

Eric


----------



## padronman (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn I loves me some smoked Nuts.  Going to be trying these Cashew's!!!

Scott


----------

